# NooB seeking advice



## splitwindow (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, as my introduction thread stated, here come the questions! Despite the risk of being flamed, I am looking at getting an HTiB to satisfy the new 52" LCD while piecing together a much more sophisticated system. As this system isn't going to be around for more than a year and the fact that money is an issue right now, I am trying to get the most bang for the buck.  I have read the majority of the HTiB reviews on here, and other than the Onkyo HT-S9100THX system (no DVD player incl.), there isn't much input. I haven't demo'd it in my home, but have listened to it in a fairly similar atmosphere, and like the overall performance. I have found one locally for around $850.00 and right now that seems to be the way I am heading. While I was at the store preparing to drop the loot, the salesman introduced me to a POLK HTS9610 that grabbed my attention. I can't link to it, but it is essentially a Yamaha RX-V663 with HDMI DVD player and a 7.1 polk setup with a 12" SUB. It's half price right now at 1200.00 and seems like a good building block for future upgraditis. I think after listening to both the Yamaha and Onkyo receivers, they both are good building blocks for future upgrades in the speakers. I would keep the receiver and upgrade only the speakers as time and money become more readily available. The DVD player doesn't really make or break the deal as the majority of my entertainment is on BLU Ray. I guess what I am getting at is... which is more bang for the buck at this exact moment? You guys rock, and any/all comments or recommendations are greatly appreciated. The Polk system is only on sale until tomorrow so if that is the way to go, I gotta move soon. The Onkyo system is regularly that price and no rush. let me know what you guys think...:help:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

splitwindow said:


> ... which is more bang for the buck at this exact moment? ..:help:


Hope is not to late ...:yes:

If you'll be upgrading soon you can also start with an AVR and a pair of front speakers???? 

Did you see the Onkyo 6100 or 7100??? ...they're cheaper than the 9100, just in case you're set on getting the HTIB :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The $1200 system is a great system for starters and will do better than the Onkyo in my opinion as the Polk's are a decent speaker. However for $1200 you can pot together other systems that will be just as good. but go for the one you have already seen as thats certainly not bad.


----------



## splitwindow (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you both for your help. I have been considering both options as well as breaking down and ordering the SVS speakers. It's a tough decision either way. The main reason I was looking at the ONKYO 9100 is for the processing abilities of the receiver. I realize the yamaha does it as well, hence the conclusion that either will do what I want it to do. I just can't keep watching television on a new tv without maximizing the sound experience for much longer. :dumbcrazy: The Sony that I am currently using is going to be a doorstop soon! Any other thoughts on the quality difference between the Onkyo speakers and the Polks? The polk audios are satellite based and truly small. The Onkyo's are larger, and "book-shelf" based. I could have sworn I read a sticky on one of these forums that talked about the relativity between speaker size and sound. Without being too cliche, does size really matter? :joke:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

splitwindow said:


> I read a sticky on one of these forums that talked about the relativity between speaker size and sound. Without being too cliche, does size really matter? :joke:


The way I see it is the frequency response ...:yes:

Did you remember the Polk models???....I'm sure that Onkyo has a frequency response down to at least 65Hz, if Polk were small probable they'll go down to 120Hz or 140Hz; the difference in the frequency response is to adjust the crossover (80Hz is recommended), if you set the sub crossover above 80Hz and probably you'll be able to localize where the sound is coming from :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

splitwindow said:


> I could have sworn I read a sticky on one of these forums that talked about the relativity between speaker size and sound. Without being too cliche, does size really matter? :joke:


You did, it was this post here.
anyhow, you are correct larger speakers will sound better than small. I had a look at the description of the polk speakers and there small er for sure but given that Polk makes a very good speaker they may not be all the bad. 
You said in your original post that you will most likely upgrade the system later. if this is still the case then dont spend the money on the $1200 system just get the Onkyo as it is a very good HTIB system.

On a side note the SVS speakers are a huge step up so if you have the cash it is a worthwhile investment.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

FYI: The receiver that comes with the 9100 is basically a 606, so you can factor that in if you go separates.


----------



## splitwindow (Jan 20, 2009)

The Polk audio speaker sets were: DSW PRO 600
RM 101 6 ch
RM 202 Center

Not sure of the frequency response though. Is the higher the number better or the lower the number better? Now I am going to have to do some more research...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll save you the trouble, 
*the Polk subwoofer is not bad at all*:
250 watts continuous, 500 watts dynamic
Frequency response: 20Hz - 160Hz

*The Polk RM101 are*;
single 3.25-inch mineral filled polymer composite midrange driver
Frequency response: 95 Hz - 24 kHz
single 0.75-inch silk/polymer composite dome tweeter

*The Polk 202 centre*;
frequency response 100-20,000 Hz (-3dB)
handles up to 150 watts


----------



## splitwindow (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you for the numbers Tony. It saved me some major headache. 10 Minutes of research and all the brain power I could muster has equatted to a very confused NooB. This response thing is highly debated on every forum on the net, without a clear and concise amateur friendly answer. I did learn some things though. The lower the number the more capable of producing lower tones and the higher the number the more capable of accurately reproducing higher tones? I also learned that it is not an exact science measuring the speakers response. I knew I should have majored in engineering and stayed away from computer science. :foottap: I now see why everyone on this great board recommends auditioning the speakers at your own house!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL, dont let the numbers confuse you. I cam promise you that the Onkyo system will do a good job for now. the sub with the polks is better than the one with the Onkyo but the speakers are better with the Onkyo.

You want a speaker to be able to go down to at least 80Hz otherwise the sub has to pull dubble duty and reach up to cover the missing frequencies that the speakers dont do making it work even harder.
Frequencies from 10Hz up to about 50Hz are the ones you really feel during a movie and if a sub cant reproduce them properly and loud enough you simply wont be engulfed in the soundtrack. Most subs in the price range your in wont go below 25Hz and some not even below 40Hz and then your not getting much of what you really need.


----------

